# Looking for Americans



## los angeles expat (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking for fellow yanks...... where is a good place to meet fellow Americans in Dubai?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

los angeles expat said:


> Looking for fellow yanks...... where is a good place to meet fellow Americans in Dubai?


Hello,

MazdaRX8 is a Yank (although I thought yank was a derogatory term - or is that just in the south) but don't just keep yourself to just meeting Americans, Dubai is a massively cosmopolitan city and with English as the international language you'll have no problem communicating with people. Come to Barasti tomorrow 2000-2030 as we're having drinks and you can meet all manner of people.

Hopefully see you there


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

los angeles expat said:


> Looking for fellow yanks...... where is a good place to meet fellow Americans in Dubai?


There are tons of Americans here ( along with most nationalities)
Not sure whether you are male or female, but there is an American Womens Association here.

The American Women's Association of Dubai


----------



## los angeles expat (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you very much for the invitation - I'm actually arriving toward the end of Oct. - have to grab drinks with you then. Is Barasti a good place to meet people?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

los angeles expat said:


> Thank you very much for the invitation - I'm actually arriving toward the end of Oct. - have to grab drinks with you then. Is Barasti a good place to meet people?


It's just fairly central for people who live JBR, Dubai Marina, Greeens, DG, Jebel Ali so that's why I picked it. It's next to the beach as well and it's less pretentious than some of the places I've been. 

Anywhere in Dubai is good to meet people though, just have to put yourself out there and talk to people, most will be in the same situation so are pretty likely to give you the time of day. The people I have met on this forum are a really good bunch and with new people arriving all the time you're soon to make friends. We're out most weekends so when you get here PM or look out for the post advertising where we are and come along.

See you end of Oct


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Signing in for New York.


----------



## cphoenix (Sep 23, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Hello,
> 
> MazdaRX8 is a Yank (although I thought yank was a derogatory term - or is that just in the south) but don't just keep yourself to just meeting Americans, Dubai is a massively cosmopolitan city and with English as the international language you'll have no problem communicating with people. Come to Barasti tomorrow 2000-2030 as we're having drinks and you can meet all manner of people.
> 
> Hopefully see you there


How much is a bottle of Budweiser in Barasti? The usual 30-40?


----------



## Shuja (May 29, 2008)

Maz...if you guys got room for one more, I'll join you guys at barasti..have no idea where that is though


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Le Meridian near the marina, just ask any cab driver (which you should, if you drink)


----------



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

Dallas, TX here.....And I ain't no Yank!


----------



## shawn1125 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey Crazyman,

Let me know next time you guys will be getting together. I am a california expat as well, looking to meet some people from home, and have a couple of drinks.


----------

